# culinary schools in TX?



## marzipan (Oct 19, 2001)

Anyone have any opinions on any of the programs in Texas?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Fortunately, the other moderator of this forum is located in TX. I'll e-mail him regarding this post and he will be glad to help you out.


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

I am in the Dallas area and attending El Centro College downton. Even though it is a community college, it has a very well-respected program and was recommended to me by several working chefs in the Dallas area over one of the large private cooking schools here which does not have a very good reputation. The Art Institute of Dallas' program is supposed to be pretty good, as well, but it is private and the tuition is much higher than El Centro. I don't know about other parts of Texas, but good luck in your search!

Elsie


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hello Marzipan! So are you moving to texas or just checking what the schools are like over here? Well i can only give an onpinion on a few of the schools in Texas. I attended a community college which offered the proper skills I needed and I was placed in an apprenticship. The school I attend was The San Jacinto College District in Houston Texas. I have some co- workers who have attended the The Art Institue of Houston, and they have good comments about the school. And I belive that the community colleges around here have some good culinary programs to offer their students. Another school that is known for it's pastry instruction, localy, is The Houston Community College District. The school that Elsie named (El Centro) is well respected in Texas and has been for a good time. I belive it was one of the first community colleges in Texas to introduce a formal apprenticship program for Texas jointly with the American Culinary Federation.

The school I chose, fit in with my schedule and my available funds; I went part time, and I feel like the community colleges are getting good support these days and good instruction. 
Hopefully we can get some more alumni from Texas schools to share their experiences with us!
Here is a link to some schools in Texas...there are some new ones that have come into play within the past few years check them out!

http://cookingcareer.shawguides.com/search?t=Texas

I wish you great succes in your findings!!!


----------

